# more maple



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

wood is 700 days air dried ,ready to use. All is for sale.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

how much for #13 (the very curly, bent one) and #18? You have 2-#13's, I think.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi robert, Those two pieces to your house 30.00 each. Let me know if intrested. Thanks for looking….Stockmaker


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Stockmaker, I want to go with #13. The one that looks similar to #18. How am I doing payment?


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

How much does #15 go for?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

#15 btimmons that to your place for 50.00, let me know if that works for you.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll see what I can scrape up. Sure is some pretty wood here.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Some gorgeous stock here.
I notice the same numbers on several pieces , but they look like totally different shapes ?
Green or Kiln Dried ?


----------



## groy87 (Aug 17, 2010)

...You're killing me here i want these too lol. Do you have any pieces with crotch figure?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Dusty, The pictures are of front and back and sides of wood.The wood was air dried for 700 days indoors. Thanks for looking.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

groy i have lots more to get loaded on here, as to a crotch cut i think i have a alright one i will get out soon. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's what I figured . 
I also see what my confusion was now that I've put my spectacles on. 
The #14 appears to be a #19 in some of the pics to my old eyes. 
So were the pieces air dried in their present sizes , or are they freshly cut to these sizes ? Just wondering about moisture content : )
Looking forward to more of your wood porn pics. 
Thank you and have a great day !


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

dusty, Im half blind to after i hit 40 it was all over lol. Yes they were air dried in a basement with fans for 700 days, they were dried in the shape and size you see them. Thanks for looking and happy building. Stockmaker


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome ! I will be in touch with you soon : )


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

10-4 dusty56 have a great day in the shop.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm heading out to find a good used pick-up truck in a few minutes. 
After that ,I've got to get in some shop time for sure : )
Thanks and have a great weekend .


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

dusty what kind a truck you find?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I looked at several (overpriced) Ford Rangers and kept walking. 
I had a call from a craigslist poster about his nice looking Ranger , but it is only 2wd and a standard cab. 
I was looking for 4wd Ext.cab. I would have bought the 2wd for resale , but he has 6 people coming to look at it at 3pm today. He is showing it in the order that he received their emails, which is only fair. 
Looks to be in nice shape and I'm sure it won't get past the first person : )
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/3551240653.html










So for now , I'm still happy with my '92 Honda Accord with almost 300K on her : )


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

ya nice looking truck, better keep the honda, might out last that ford truck lol


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yup , My 1990 Accord had over 300K on it when someone decided to run a red light….guess I was in their way at the time and I got T-boned.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

as long as eveyone was safe.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Still have this maple to move all cut in the northwest seattle area.


----------

